# DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?



## altair78 (23. Februar 2010)

*DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?*

Ich habe meine Xbox 360 mit einem HDMI-auf-DVI-Kabel angeschlossen an einen Monitor mit 1680 x 1050. Das Bild kommt mir etwas verpixelt vor. Dass es ein DVI-A Kabel ist, habe ich erst später gemerkt. Liegt das an dem Kabel (vll kann DVI-A nur eine bestimmte Auflösung bieten), oder kann die Xbox keine nativen 1680 x 1050 darstellen und skaliert hoch?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## paul8180 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?*

Habe zwar keine XBox, aber das wird daran liegen, dass die Box am HDMI-Ausgang nur 480p, 720p, 1080i und 1080p ausgeben kann, also bei dir wohl 720p mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 und der Monitor das hochskaliert.


----------



## altair78 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?*

Nee, die kann mehr. Ich hab nämlich im  Menü die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 gestellt. Wenn das nicht dargestellt werdern könnte, würde es doch wohl auch nicht angeboten...


----------



## DMA (6. März 2010)

*AW: DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?*

Es könnte gut sein, daß die Xbox das auf 1680x1050 umrechnet, sieht dann wirklich etwas dürftig aus.
Ansonsten, es kann natürlich sein, daß du die Einstellung nicht gespeichert hast und der Monitor dies hochrechnet (sieht dann noch dürftiger aus).


----------



## Iceananas (6. März 2010)

*AW: DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?*

das "A" bei DVI-A steht für Analog, HMDI gibt meines erachtens nur digitales signal aus, mich wunderts dass du überhaupt ein bild am fernseher hast ö.Ö


----------



## altair78 (11. März 2010)

*AW: DVI-A - Welche Auflösung?*

steht nicht dvi für Digital Visual Interface? siehe wiki. es kann auch dvi-d  im single link sein... ich weiß es nicht genau...


----------

